# Yorkville tweed cases



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

does anyone here own one of these?

Long & McQuade - Yorkville Sound Deluxe Tweed Rectangular Guitar Case

how is the quality? the site says "tweed look" is it like...printed tweed? or what's the dealio?

cheers


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I actually just bought one the other day. The tweed covering is a vinyl covering. We're not talking actual stitched tweed here, but the case is really sturdy and looks great. Also of note, my case differs from the one in the pic. The accessory compartment is across the width of the case under the neck, not along the bottom. Also mine has 3 latches, not 4 and a brownish interior, not red.

Having said all that, for $99 it's a pretty decent case and much better than the $75 generic Yorkville cases. Maybe not quite as nice as a $200+ G&G case, but it gets the job done.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah, i didn't expect it to be a weaved tweed for that price. thanks for your input!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

is it like the tweed pattern tolex in this link?

Tolex Options (large) | Black Market Custom


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's pretty much it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ah cool. thanks again.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's an iPhone shot of my case. It's not the greatest pic, but it might help.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

That's actually great. Thanks. I might pick one up if I get this new tele


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I bought a Gator ABS case for my Tele-alike. See Jocko Trucaster Photographs in Guitar building section. It is a brilliant case and only cost me £65 through Amazon.


----------

